# TV



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a new tv which works through an aerial in the uk, however I am not sure whether this will workin Portugal. Do TVs in portugal work with aerials ?

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming a good internet connection you can now get everything you want via the internet - Then just hook up the TV to computer and/or android. 

kodi.com onto your computer will give you on demand movies & a lot ov TV and mobdro.com on your android will give you squillions of TV channels including the sports channels..... and according to the websites, all free and legal.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Mobdro.com on your android will give you squillions of TV channels including the sports channels..... and according to the websites said:


> I'm in contact regularly with the Mobdro Development Team as after 15 years or so my Sports Only application is becoming too Spam infested and further impeded by (1) Sun Micro having abandoned development of their Flash Player; and (2) The increasing use of HTML-5 by website publishers, and so eventually I intend to shut down my "Sportsite" referring users to Mobdro
> 
> Some users have reported problems installing the Mobdro App and the following should be of some assistance.
> 
> ...


----------

